# Stages of a Puppies Life



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I know that there are different times when puppys go through different stages. For instance when you first get them they are in the nipping stage, then the teething, then the teenager, etc.

Anyone know what the "ages" for the different stages are? Apollo is 9-1/2 weeks and I am sure he is going through terrible two's or he became possessed over night or something LOL

When do they go through puberty? I am thinking around a year, but DH said he thinks it is more like 5 months.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If you Google Puppy Life Stages there are several links.

Here's one: http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get the ultimate puppy toolkit. ultimatepuppy.com or premier.com. 800-933-5595.


----------

